# Emotional connection help!



## DALMORE (Jul 21, 2010)

Good day ladies! I would like to hear from all you ladies out there on best practices/ways to successfully connect emotionally with a woman.

I have been married almost 10 years, I am good at the to-do list tasks, bringing wife coffee in the morning, handling the kids, sex, et cetera, but I am lacking direction on emotional connection. This is the biggest area where our relationship needs improvment but I feel as if I walking in the dark with my eyes closed. Feel a bit lost in this area! 

Thanks for any insight you may lend!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

For me, my emotional connections stem from honest conversation. (ha, and we all know how well thats working for me right now)

Romance is huge for me, I want nothing more than to be shown my spouse adores me, compliments, cutesy things, dates that are made with me in mind (not just your typical restaurant setting) romance plays a huge part, I am constantly doing little romantic things for my husband (or was) just to show him I care.

One of my favorite things was the long walks late at night and the lengthy deep endless conversation, nothing make me feel closer to a person that feeling safe to pour my heart out to them and knowing they won't use it against me later. My husband knows litterally everything about me, and while its made it easier to play his games, it played a huge roll in my love for him and the emotions I had when he was around.

but thats about it for me. It doesn't matter how many times he brings me coffee to wake me up if I have to wonder what he was up to while I was sleeping. 

so maybe a night with a blanket, a bottle of wine, and some gorgeous starry skies is in order for you?


----------

